# Bronze Monuments



## rusty (Jul 15, 2011)

The monument in the picture below is for the most part all that separates the U.S,A from Canada, the monuments are made of bronze painted with silver paint to discourage theft. They appear every mile along the border.

I wonder if the U.S.A. has similar monuments along her other borders to the south.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 15, 2011)

Uh Oh, Rusty has found some more scrap for the scrap yard.. :mrgreen: Be sure and take the base too and fill in the holes when you finish. :twisted:


----------



## nickvc (Jul 16, 2011)

It's a good job those aren't here in the UK as anything made of metal seems fair game to be stolen and scrapped including war memorials,sculptures,urns,church roofs, manhole covers and even the copper cable used on the railways which is frequently live :shock:
We even had someone wearing a high viz jacket remove all the bolts from the railings down the side of the river where I live during the day in full view of everyone....


----------



## darshevo (Jul 16, 2011)

As long as you are in the high viz jacket you look like you belong there  

I've found the truck I bought at auction that still bears the name of a prominent local paving company opens many doors for me


----------



## joem (Jul 16, 2011)

When I worked for the government, I found a pen and a clipboard got me into many places my I D would not, and no questions asked.


----------



## nickvc (Jul 16, 2011)

joem said:


> When I worked for the government, I found a pen and a clipboard got me into many places my I D would not, and no questions asked.




That works in most big companies too, walk round with a piece of paper and look busy and virtually no one asks what your actually doing!


----------



## Irons (Jul 16, 2011)

nickvc said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> > When I worked for the government, I found a pen and a clipboard got me into many places my I D would not, and no questions asked.
> ...



When I was in the Military, I bet someone I could go a Month without someone questioning why I wasn't working. Did the same thing, kept moving and had a rag or a wrench in my hand. Actually, I kept it going for 3 Months before I became bored and got back to work. Once you sit down and light-up, you're fair game. :mrgreen:


----------



## joem (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds like a sitcom. 
Boss: " Where is that Irons"
Clerk: " He's out calibrating the steam bagging machine, sir"
Boss: " Very well then, when he get's back, tell him my laptop is too heavy so I need some files deleted to lighten it up"


----------



## glondor (Jul 16, 2011)

LOL @ Joe Clerk, "Boss Irons is finished removing files form your laptop.
Boss " wow is this ever light! but wait, it doesn't work!
Clerk, "Yes boss, um Irons um recycled the battery. Um and the motherboard. He sure is efficient that Irons is."
He is stripping the folders off of the files right now and selling the bits and bytes to an electron recycler.


----------



## TXWolfie (Aug 19, 2011)

rusty said:


> The monument in the picture below is for the most part all that separates the U.S,A from Canada, the monuments are made of bronze painted with silver paint to discourage theft. They appear every mile along the border.
> 
> I wonder if the U.S.A. has similar monuments along her other borders to the south.
> 
> ...


Actually the large momument is continuous made of iron chainlink fence and alot of concrete, and one river that seperates most of the US from Mexico. But the funny thing is you dont hear of Canadians crossing the border to escape to America. But its a huge problem for mexicans escaping into America. 1 problem being if Mexico would have a monetary value like America there wouldn't be anyone trying to cross the border Illegally to gain citizenship. The yearly salary of Mexico to date is $5178.76 compared to $33,070.30 both values being per person per capita.


----------



## rewalston (Aug 19, 2011)

joem said:


> Sounds like a sitcom.
> Boss: " Where is that Irons"
> Clerk: " He's out calibrating the steam bagging machine, sir"
> Boss: " Very well then, when he get's back, tell him my laptop is too heavy so I need some files deleted to lighten it up"



oh god that's too funny. I don't know how many times I ran into situations quite similar to this when doing tech support for a school district in Washington State. I got multiple calls about someones computer not coming on..."Is it plugged in? Is the power bar plugging into the wall? " 9 times out of ten, they were turning on the monitor but the CPU was turned off. WHAT? you can't turn you computer on with just the monitor? sheesh. Oh that reminds me the person who came up with some of the names associated with computers must have been a pervert, with things like software, firmware, hardware, floppy discs and hard discs....wierdos let me tell you.

Rusty


----------



## rewalston (Aug 19, 2011)

I had a guy tell me that there are actually more illegal aliens from Canada living in the US than Mexicans. I guess it's because Canadians look like Americans and not Mexican...(shrugs).


----------

